# Bestsellerautor Tom Clancy gestorben.



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2013)

*"Jagd auf Roter Oktober" machte ihn weltberühmt: Der US-Schriftsteller Tom Clancy gehörte zu den bekanntesten Thriller-Autoren der Gegenwart. Nach Angaben der "New York Times" starb er nun im Alter von 66 Jahren. *

Hamburg/New York - Der US-Schriftsteller Tom Clancy ist tot. Der Bestsellerautor sei im Alter von 66 Jahren in einem Krankenhaus in Baltimore gestorben, meldete die "New York Times" per Kurznachrichtendienst Twitter am Mittwoch unter Berufung auf seinen Verleger.
Weiterlesen...

Ein großer seines Fachs, ich habe viele seiner Werke gern gelesen, gesehen und gespielt (Splinter Cell).

R.I.P. Tom!


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Ein großer seines Fachs, ich habe viele seiner Werke gern gelesen, gesehen und gespielt (Splinter Cell).
> 
> R.I.P. Tom!



Dem schließe ich mich an. Seine Bücher sind klasse. Eine sehr traurige Nachricht!


----------



## wolf2000 (3 Okt. 2013)

Schade, keine tollen Bücher mehr.


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2013)

Das ist wirklich traurig. Habe mehrere Bücher von ihm regelrecht verschlungen.
R.I.P. Tom Clancy


----------



## johnsonjohnson (12 Nov. 2013)

Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Das ist wirklich schade, denn etliche seiner Bücher habe ich gerne gelesen.


----------

